# Shooting from a wheelchair.



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Shooting from a chair isn't much different than shooting standing. Sitting or standing, consistent execution is the key. 

Your accessories are fine. They are not the high end stuff, but nothing to worry about. 

Shooting good is a process of developing your form and execution. Step 1 is to learn to separate the execution of a shot from your sight picture. Most archers who are hot and cold like you describe, are punching the trigger. As their pin approaches the X they consciously hit the release trigger. This usually results in anticipation and that leads to target panic. You want to occupy your conscious mind with aiming, which is nothing more than looking at the smallest part of the target that you can see. Execution is handled by your subconscious mind. 

Unfortunately, this is not as easy as it sounds. It takes a lot of disciplined practice, but IMO, it's worth it.

A good source for more details on this is the book "Idiot Proof Archery". It has a lot of BS in it about personality types, but when he gets down to talking about shot sequence and blank bale work, it's really good.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This guy seems to have it figured out pretty good:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s94-...ew-vl&list=PLnGbQXzYstgHcwTLukkGCvDG26-aLxhCm


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Two things pop into my head. Thing number one is making sure that your bow it tuned up! Check into the Nuts and bolts of archery on here and download the pdf. Follow the modified french tuning, quick and easy. From there I would think that it would be consistency. I have seen a lot of guys with bad form that shoot good. I feel like it is because they are super consistent and what they do!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I work with wounded soldiers and vets who often have to shoot from a chair. Your set up is basically fine, but you want to shoot with your correct DL which is about the same whether standing or sitting. If the bow-side arm of your chair comes off or swings to the side, do this and it will give you the clearance you need. The upper body shooting form is the same seated or standing if your injury does not effect your core musculature, so with the proper DL and moving the arm rests out of the way, you should not experience any arm slap.

First and foremost, take your bow to a reputable pro shop and make sure your bow is properly tuned and fitted to you. 

I'd also recommend shooting slightly less DW--like in the 55-60 pound range. That's more than enough to kill any animal in the US and it will allow you to keep shooting for much longer. 

Start off slowly and at close distance to the target to build up the back and core muscles you'll need to shoot a bow. Increase the distance in small increments over a period of several days or weeks until you are shooting from your maximum desired distance of 30 yards without too much inconsistency in your groups. When your shots start to become erratic, stop shooting for the day and come back to it the next day. You only reinforce bad habits when trying to shoot with overly fatigued muscles. 

That should be enough to keep you busy for a while and welcome to the sport of archery.


----------

